# Name help for mini colt



## promiseacres (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions for a name for our mini colt, born Tuesday.  He is a well muscled already ornery all boy sorrel colt who will turn grey like his sire, Promise Acres Nautilus.  Dam is Hoxies Shanarae. Hoping he will be an eventual team mate to his sire. My son says Joseph


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2015)

I love naming threads.
Star Dancer
Fiddlefoot
Persimmon
Sunray
Blanco
Laredo
Barron
Bernardo


----------



## animalmom (Jun 19, 2015)

He looks like a David to me.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

Brooks
Ford
Chevy
Dodge
Harrison
Eli
Cruz
Oscar
Ryder
Lincoln
Evan
Ross
Joey
Abbot
Buster
Cisco
Edgar
Elvis
Fitzgerald
Fabio
Ferris
Hank
Harold
Jax
Jinx (since he will look like daddy)
Kelvin
Lex
Logan
Marco
Pablo
Rambo 
Rico
Tarzan
Whiskey
Yankee
Zeke
Zeus


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 19, 2015)

Esau


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 20, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Esau


I had a Lab named Brother Esau


----------



## animalmom (Jun 23, 2015)

Have you named the colt yet, @promiseacres?  Inquiring minds would love to know.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 23, 2015)

No... I like Almonzo. ... but no one else does. Husband says Squid.... Son wants him named after a friend and daughter likes George.  Oh well. Will let you know.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 23, 2015)

Remington,  I think Promise Acres Remington sounds nice. Remy and Naut will make a fine team.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 24, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 25, 2015)

Starlight
Midnight
Shadow
Cocoa
Bow
Toffee
Dream

These are the only names I can think of for now


----------



## mikiz (Jun 27, 2015)

Leroy


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 27, 2015)

He is named, see page 1.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2015)

I read page one. Did I miss something? Uhh... OK, what's his name?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 27, 2015)

So "Promise Acres Remington" was the final decision?  I like it! You have a team composed of Nauti & Remi


----------

